# Modern Vintage - Cataclysm Delay Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2022)

Versatile Delay with a Tone knob that gives the ability to make the faux tape Delays from Bright to Dark to suit the mood!


----------



## WheatAndBarley (Feb 6, 2022)

What's this based on? Or what's the chipset?


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2022)

PantslessDan said:


> What's this based on? Or what's the chipset?











						Cataclysm Delay - PedalPCB.com
					

The Cataclysm Delay is an analog voiced 625ms digital delay PCB inspired by the now discontinued EQD Disaster Transport Jr.




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------

